# Smoking with mulberry?



## backyardgriller (Dec 31, 2006)

I was just wondering if any of you have ever smoked anything using mulberry wood.

I've heard the flavor it imparts is similar to that of apple wood.


----------



## gunslinger (Dec 31, 2006)

I've never used it, but I intend to this summer.


----------



## msmith (Dec 31, 2006)

The post I read says it is like apple wood. Im interested also, I haven't heard of anyone using it but im game.


----------

